# Heavy rain is coming..



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

And I am a week and a half late on my monthly N application. I cut today, but I was thinking of fertilizing as well.

Tomorrow my area is getting .3 inches of rain, Saturday is 1 inch, and Sunday is supposed to be 3.5 inches at the top end of the predictions.

My rookie question is, will the 1.3 inches between now and Sunday be sufficient to water in the fertilizer before the heavy rain? i am only allowed to water once a week (Mondays) so I'd have to wait until the following Monday to apply and water it in.

Thanks as always.

Also, if you're in Central Texas, or on the Gulf Coast, be careful and be smart as they are predicting a foot of rainfall with 80+mph winds.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

What kind of fertilizer is it? Slow or Fast release?


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Slow


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

If most of it is slow release, you should be fine as long as you don't have any areas that get "washed" away.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

In most cases I would say go ahead and apply. However since you are having a hurricane come in and may stall out around your state i would wait. They were saying 20 inches of rain in some areas. Some parts of the state could be underwater by 5-7 feet. 
What is the normal rainfall in your area? I received 3 inches of rain in 2 hours 2 days ago. But that is normal for my area and I wouldn't hesitate to put fertilizer down. If your area gets 1-2 inches a month then your ground and sewage run off will be overwhelmed. Your know your area better than any of us. Let me know how it goes and be safe!!!!


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

So with this rain coming in, should I mow before it comes or wait until after? I live in Austin TX. And I just bought some milargonite too.


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> So with this rain coming in, should I mow before it comes or wait until after? I live in Austin TX. And I just bought some milargonite too.


Who works on your reel mower?


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Concretestorm said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> > So with this rain coming in, should I mow before it comes or wait until after? I live in Austin TX. And I just bought some milargonite too.
> ...


I don't have one


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I would hold off if you expect flooding/puddling/run off.

I'd mow because lord knows when you'll be able to get back out after the rain. If you don't have a reel I would mow for sure since the rotary won't be good for wet and moist ground.

I wouldn't waste my time tossing the fert down myself but that's me.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm in Fort Worth and im a month behind on my Milo also, I'm going to wait till the storm passes because we are supposed to get a ton of rain. I applied last month and it rained steady but not real hard for three days and a lot of my Milo app ran out into the street and sidewalk.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Tha la for the input MQ and tellycoleman.

I decided to go ahead and apply it. As I said we are only projected to get a little under 4 inches if rain and my property has very good drainage.

Anybody in Texas Gulf Coast, be safe!!


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

I'm just west of weird, and they are saying we could get 8". I didn't get any fertilizer down, but I did a pre-hurricane scalp this morning. I cut it as short as I could.......It better rain or I'm in trouble.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

:lol:


Concretestorm said:


> I'm just west of weird, and they are saying we could get 8". I didn't get any fertilizer down, but I did a pre-hurricane scalp this morning. I cut it as short as I could.......It better rain or I'm in trouble.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

_Heavy_ rain is coming or _Harvey_ rain is coming?


----------



## csbutler (Jun 15, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> _Heavy_ rain is coming or _Harvey_ rain is coming?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

